# Who's Else is Back? There now?



## Brine Jake

Fishin' Soldier
Juanpescado
are two 2Coolers that I know of. I'm a little ashamed to say that I haven't checked in on them in a while, or updated a list.

Best to y'all, and who else?
(Sound off if you feel like it. Sometimes you might just want to lay back.)

Also, is anyone reading over there now?

I think we should start a running list to include the others y'all have posted here. If you think it's a good idea, Just quote the list and add the new names/etc.


----------



## jonsan4b1

Well our boy is due back june 28th from cob. Speicher . Then off to who knows where .


----------



## Tucsonred

My son is coming back for Warhorse (Iraq) July 4th to Ft. Benning,Ga. He will be there for about 3 mos then on to Ft. Carson, Co. then who knows where !! He has been over there since April 1, 2008 (other than his 18 day leave in Jan). I know they are getting pretty tired!! 
Thank you all for your service!! It's greatly appreicated by more people than you know!!


----------



## Brine Jake

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=247971


----------



## jonsan4b1

*He's B.O.G.!*

Well, my son SPC Samuel Broughton is B.O.G.! 
Boots on Ground. 
We got up to Ft.Sill in the wee hours expecting him to get in at 2, so we rested up and went to check to see his status. Found an MP and he told us the 1-14th was arriving later around 7:30 a.m. Sooo, we went back to the motel, rested some more....went back to the base....Another postponement. 11:30 a.m.
So went back to the motel. Finally at 10:30 we went back to the base, and weellll... We're resting up in the motel WITH my son. Stopped at Chili's had a bite to eat and had ... a real beer!... Sam tickled me. Said, "hmmm, this beer tastes sooo good".... He deserved it.
Tonight we're going to go enjoy dinner with his unit. Share stories, pics, etc. 
Oh man, what a great day!


----------

